# Google's Change the World..



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_Google Offers $10million Prize Fund for Ideas that will Change the World_

Google are putting forward a $10million fund to help develop ideas from members of the public that will help to make the world a better place.

http://www.money.co.uk/article/1001...fund-for-ideas-that-will-change-the-world.htm


----------



## AleciaBrent (Aug 21, 2008)

That&#8217;s awesome, and may those who help the most win. Good luck.


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

That is actually a really good idea.


----------

